# cherry pits for pellet stove fuel



## flueinc (Feb 14, 2008)

Just got cherry pits at tractor supply here in Maine . Any one use them in there pellet stove. I checked with my stove com.they said not to use them with out mixing them with wood pellets as they burn to hot for my Castile. sounds like if you need more heat out of your stove you just add cherry pits.


----------



## hearthtools (Feb 14, 2008)

There are several threads hear on Cherry pits 
You might want to search and see what others have learned or experienced


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 15, 2008)

i would recommend for others who read this to check with their manual or manufacturer before burning cherry pits. they arent for all stoves. the residue can be corrosive to non-stainless steel pots. check your specs first.


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 15, 2008)

I just dont understand the cherry pit phenomena....my imagination pictures all these people lined up spitting cherry pits out like a manufacturing assembly line so all these cherry pit burners have fuel  lol   How in heck do they ever get enough pits for people to burn? Can someone educate this Mainer....


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 15, 2008)

cherry processors remove pits for cherries that are canned for pie filling and maraschino cherries the pits are then dried for other uses such as burning for fuel or making theraputic heating pads or crafting IMPORTANT! if you intend to burn pits , make CERTAIN they are not intended for crafting or these theraputic pads as they have been bleached this could harm your stove , also if they have not been bleached you still want them to be of a moisture content of 4% or less


----------



## jmlarson (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree. Bought 1 ton of cherry pits back at Christmas time. Finally got them burnt up. Won't make that mistake again. The dealer here sells them in a large 1 ton container....they were very wet and moldy smelling. I was not happy so the dealer gave me 35 bags of pellets, the price of the pits. The price is 150.00 a ton. I got them dried out to the point they would burn but still had to mix them with pellets. I don't believe they burn that hot either....I get way more heat out of straight pellets.


----------

